# What is the best chinese Retro handheld gaming system for 2019?



## Lazyboss (Mar 11, 2019)

Greeting everyone, 

I'm looking for a retro handheld console that can play nes, snes, gba and SG if possible.

I know some of the Chinese handheld can have CFW but I mostly looking for something easy to use for kids, so psp is not an option, mostly want something can play gba smoothly.

I'm thinking about Retro Mini since it can play all the roms I wanted, but I'm not sure about the screen size, and I've heared about some lag here and there.

Please share your opinion according to your experience.

Thank you.


----------



## Niemantsverdriet (Mar 17, 2019)

I just ordered a knock-off of the Revo k101 from this website https://funnyplaying.com/collection...a-gbc-gb-sega-nes-sfc-neogeo-fully-compatible
it is basically like the retro game but comes with much a MUCH better Linux operating system and I highly suggested you should pick one up.  p.s.
it can play NES SNES GBA with ease


----------



## Lazyboss (Mar 17, 2019)

Niemantsverdriet said:


> I just ordered a knock-off of the Revo k101 from this website https://funnyplaying.com/collection...a-gbc-gb-sega-nes-sfc-neogeo-fully-compatible
> it is basically like the retro game but comes with much a MUCH better Linux operating system and I highly suggested you should pick one up.  p.s.
> it can play NES SNES GBA with ease


This actually look nice, but it's little expensive and big, I will look into it.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 19, 2019)

LDK retro


----------



## sid350 (Mar 25, 2019)

3DSDSXL said:


> LDK retro


Is it good at GBA emulation? What about V-Sync and screen filtering?


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes it has all the bells and whistles as they say lol me and my team of developers create the cfw for most of these devices so enjoy them find more details in my signature on my websites nad discord channel .


----------



## Deleted-483830 (Apr 1, 2019)

Try to get a GPD XD the first one can be cheap and it handles emulation very well, that being said it also runs android so you can play some new games too.


----------



## warmo161 (Apr 1, 2019)

I remember making a thread about this a few months ago, all I want out of one of these handhelds is perfect speed SNES emulation, then I dont need to go down the path of hacking my switch or getting a vita


----------



## Deleted-483830 (Apr 1, 2019)

good luck with that, especially in a handheld perfect snes emulation requires a 3GHz CPU which is hard to come by


----------



## gibberish (Apr 3, 2019)

Niemantsverdriet said:


> I just ordered a knock-off of the Revo k101 from this website https://funnyplaying.com/collection...a-gbc-gb-sega-nes-sfc-neogeo-fully-compatible
> it is basically like the retro game but comes with much a MUCH better Linux operating system and I highly suggested you should pick one up.  p.s.
> it can play NES SNES GBA with ease



it is the retrogame, they're just calling it k101 pro. you can get them from aliexpress for $20 less than that. the firmware is available on the dingoonity boards, the version that funnyplaying are shipping it with is very old now.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 3, 2019)

Retro Mini runs NES too fast, MD has static, etc.  Retro FC doesn't seem to do more than NES.  Bittboy doesn't even support GBA.  Odroid Go (presuming that's what you mean) also doesn't do GBA.  From my repeated uses of various systems, I'd say you'll probably be disappointed whatever you choose so long as it's a Chinese retro handheld because you'll be forever reliant upon some, usually small, group of people to actually release firmware, updates, etc.  For many, there's no updates.

Personally, I'm waiting for someone to start selling Raspberry Pi 3 or Orange Pi based handhelds at reasonable prices instead of the absurdity of $30 for parts + $30 for a pi or $150-$300 for assembled*.  I mean, great markup, but there's so much room to undercut them and you're not left to using often substandard emulators.  Of course, buttons, screen, speaker, and battery may all suck.  So, *shrug*.

* At that point, might as well get a 2DS/3DS/Switch.  The community is what heavily defines the potential of a device, and there's just no community for most devices.


----------



## Lazyboss (Apr 7, 2019)

3DSDSXL said:


> LDK retro


It have some cool features but it's expensive.



gibberish said:


> it is the retrogame, they're just calling it k101 pro. you can get them from aliexpress for $20 less than that. the firmware is available on the dingoonity boards, the version that funnyplaying are shipping it with is very old now.


Where I can find it for $20? I've searched and all the prices is around $50.



kuwanger said:


> Retro Mini runs NES too fast, MD has static, etc.  Retro FC doesn't seem to do more than NES.  Bittboy doesn't even support GBA.  Odroid Go (presuming that's what you mean) also doesn't do GBA.  From my repeated uses of various systems, I'd say you'll probably be disappointed whatever you choose so long as it's a Chinese retro handheld because you'll be forever reliant upon some, usually small, group of people to actually release firmware, updates, etc.  For many, there's no updates.
> 
> Personally, I'm waiting for someone to start selling Raspberry Pi 3 or Orange Pi based handhelds at reasonable prices instead of the absurdity of $30 for parts + $30 for a pi or $150-$300 for assembled*.  I mean, great markup, but there's so much room to undercut them and you're not left to using often substandard emulators.  Of course, buttons, screen, speaker, and battery may all suck.  So, *shrug*.
> 
> * At that point, might as well get a 2DS/3DS/Switch.  The community is what heavily defines the potential of a device, and there's just no community for most devices.


But for bittboy and Retro Mini with cfw they can run nes, snes, gb gbc gba ets right?
But the question is how good they can handle them? Is there a lag?


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Morricorne (Jul 8, 2020)

Old thread. But i think is one answer. PS Vita or PSP second one is cheaper. Last two days i have a lot fun with emulating many game console on old psp e1004 with cfw


----------

